# Why do I dislike people so much?



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

omofca said:


> I find people to be annoying and I distrust them. When I talk to people irl they seem so annoying it irritates me so much, but I don't know why! I guess I just see the negative in everything. I'm also cynical and think people are malevolent, selfish and not to be trusted. Keep in mind I'm talking about 'normal' people. Anyone else deal with these feelings? Why am I like this?


I can say that I have these thoughts when I am having my darker days. This mainly stems from the fact that I'm fed up of people treating me like I'm disposable, but I'm not confident enough to do anything about it unless I go off the edge in anger (which it takes a lot to do).

But I would think that these things come to mind because if you are looking at the darker side of people, yes they tend to be these things because that is the kind of world that we live in. Everyone is it for themselves and these traits are celebrated when used to better themselves. I myself have a pretty dark personality, but I use it more to protect myself than anything else. It would seem to me that you are just falling more into and that can happen. I've been there.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

omofca said:


> Keep in mind I'm talking about 'normal' people. Anyone else deal with these feelings? Why am I like this?


How do you know all these people are "normal", and what does that mean? Maybe they are all hiding some psychological problems too?
Maybe you're projecting your own dislike of yourself onto other people. Maybe you feel jealous because you perceive these 'normal' people as having no worries in their lives. Maybe you dislike them because you're afraid of them - which I guess you are if you have SA. People who say they hate spiders and snakes are people who are afraid of spiders and snakes. You don't get many people who are afraid of snakes but actually like them.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

It's a well known fact that is unfortunately suppressed because of the basic truthfulness of it.

In general, people just plain suck. You dislike people because you're one of them and you know what they're thinking.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Most people don't really fully trust others unless that trust is earned. You never really know what a person is actually like until getting to know them better. It sounds like most of your train of thought is not really abnormal. I get quite irritated with "fake" people. Or those who pretend to be someone they are not.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Lish3rs said:


> Most people don't really fully trust others unless that trust is earned. You never really know what a person is actually like until getting to know them better. It sounds like most of your train of thought is not really abnormal. I get quite irritated with "fake" people. Or those who pretend to be someone they are not.


Yes this is correct, on top of that, people who deal with social anxiety like us, tend to to overthinking everything and be somewhat negative towards people, but this because the way we think. which could be wrong or right. But still, I think we shouldn't think that way.

I think the problem is the way we think.
Yea it's hard to change it, cause we already got used to it.
When I was meditating and the Whole Peace and Oneness thing lol
I actually was more open, and more free to engage with people and was a peace mood.

My way of seeing things changed, cause I believed on something.
Months later it changed and became a bit moody depress and all this negative cause I stopped believing in those things but after all it was just the way I was thinking.

We should take classes of good thoughts .


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

You don't know nice people.


----------



## Skeithz (Jun 2, 2013)

Because you have a heightened state of mind that "i'm better than everyone else and everyone else is superficial and hypocrite". You probably have Narcissistic Personality Disorder which usually occur to protect those of ego that have been hurt and betrayed a lot in the past.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Where I live... NOBODY can be trusted with anything. I know exactly what you are saying. I wouldn't give a Monopoly $1 for all of them put together. They lie like a drunk drinks !!


----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

omofca said:


> I find people to be annoying and I distrust them. When I talk to people irl they seem so annoying it irritates me so much, but I don't know why! I guess I just see the negative in everything. I'm also cynical and think people are malevolent, selfish and not to be trusted. Keep in mind I'm talking about 'normal' people. Anyone else deal with these feelings? Why am I like this?


Because you are cured!You have true awareness of society!Well done!


----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

Skeithz said:


> Because you have a heightened state of mind that "i'm better than everyone else and everyone else is superficial and hypocrite". You probably have Narcissistic Personality Disorder which usually occur to protect those of ego that have been hurt and betrayed a lot in the past.


You talk like psychiatrist or psycholigist or similar psycho doc.Are you?


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I have lost trust to people long time ago. They hurt me and dissapointed me a lot in the past. I wish this opinion could change, but I've lost my hopes.


----------



## black445 (Nov 4, 2012)

You dislike and distrust people so much because at one point in your life they have let you down. So that has stayed deeply rooted in your brain which is causing you to be withdrawn from people thus making you have very little social interest and just see the negatives within people. Learn to trust again man, your average normal person isn't out to get you. Just know that it's your mind distorting reality and making people seem so evil.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Skeithz said:


> Because you have a heightened state of mind that "i'm better than everyone else and everyone else is superficial and hypocrite". You probably have Narcissistic Personality Disorder which usually occur to protect those of ego that have been hurt and betrayed a lot in the past.


That's silly. The guy's written four lines about himself and you've diagnosed him as Narcissistic? Where did he say he thought he was better than other people? Many people with SA feel distrustful of other people.


----------

